# The Bee Keepers Cottage - Dec 2012 (Very pic heavy)



## UE-OMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

This was a very interesting explore, it's in the middle of nowhere and very little chance of being disturbed by anyone once you're on site. We spent 3 hours there until it got dark, and we still barely scratched the surface of the amount of stuff there.

Visited with Shot_In_The_Dark, which was interesting as he seemed to come to life once it got dark and I couldnt see anything!

There is so much 'stuff' here, we couldn't even see the floor in any of the rooms, it's difficult to imagine anyone actually living here, especially as there were piles of stuff outside also, the place must have been jam packed.


----------------------------

Credit for this site, and a full story has to go to Mookster who put the original post up and who was able to piece together the lives and tragedy of this place. It's a very sad read, and I was honoured to be able to experience it for myself. We didnt find as many bits of evidence as Mookster but we really did run out of time. I dont think anything has been removed from the site, I just think we didn't find them. If you'd seen the amount of envelopes, storage boxes, files, bags, etc, you'd know what I mean.

I really recommend everyone have a look here for Mooksters report...
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23239[/ame]

----------------------------


I came away with nearly 300 photos of items from here, it was extremely difficult to strip them back to make a postable report. If I could I'd have included many more. Equally the place is a BIG MESS and therefore getting good shots is near-on impossible. I've tried to document as best I could though.


Apologies for the photo quality. Tripod use was at a minimum as there was no floor space at all and the light was fading fast. The very next day I had the shop I bought my camera from diagnosed a fault with the focusing and have sent it away for repair - so it's not all my fault  I am without a camera now though...






















































































































































































































Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy as much as we did...

.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

Wowsers!!!! now thats a splore and a half , cracking set there mate, its great to see somewhere thats literally full of physical memories left behind, good one


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 6, 2012)

Outstanding location, report and pics dude!!  Got to love locations like this!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 6, 2012)

This certainly was a great explore. i was excited from beginning to end on this one, as like UE-OMJ says, there are literally piles of stuff EVERYWHERE. it was harder than walking through deep sand or mud, making balance when walking, and just standing, very difficult. it was a very relaxed explore, although we both were aware that the place contained family sadness. 

here is my image contribution...




1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




8 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




9 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




10 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

thanks for looking.


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 6, 2012)

wow, full of memories....good job mate


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

Great job on the captures to ya both guys


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 6, 2012)

Such a tragic tale to this house, I would probably be in tears sploring here. Great report and pics from both of you


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great report and pics from both of you,thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2012)

Stunning photos from both of you! Looks nothing from outside, but is heartbreaking seeing all of that left behind. 
Thank you both so much for sharing!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lovely, LOVELY stuff!! Well done both...*


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 6, 2012)

Stuning place and equally stunning images from both of you. 

I really hope that this doesn't go the same way as so many before it.


----------



## sonyes (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow!! Love it, so much to see! Thanks for sharing such a fantastic find, and some stunning shots from you both.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 6, 2012)

Great report & images from the both of you  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn fine work guys....


----------



## mookster (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep, looks absolutely unchanged from when I was last there in the summer.

Interesting to note now the winter has arrived we can see the beehive boxes, I was actually originally going to call it the Bee Keeper's Bungalow but opted for the second one instead. Really need to get back here....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 7, 2012)

mookster said:


> Yep, looks absolutely unchanged from when I was last there in the summer.
> 
> Interesting to note now the winter has arrived we can see the beehive boxes, I was actually originally going to call it the Bee Keeper's Bungalow but opted for the second one instead. Really need to get back here....



I can imagine what it was like in summer, one huge mass of stinging nettles at a guess? I think we had it easy compared to when you went.


----------



## shatners (Dec 7, 2012)

Amazing... loved looking through those and great photos too, thanks to you both. Looks like Viv did pretty well for herself lol!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 7, 2012)

ahhh how lovely...my sort of place..love the noddy shot.. never ceases to amaze me these places


----------



## Krypton (Dec 7, 2012)

Lovely, looks like it was abandoned years before 2004 though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2012)

Crikey so much to see,great photos from both of you.


----------



## The Archivist (Dec 7, 2012)

Fascinating, inspiting and sad all at once. 
Seems this sort of wooden self-build smallholding became popular in the early 20th century and went out around the 70s/80s with building regulations/higher land prices. I know of a few like this around here although most without this much left behind.


----------



## rambling rose (Dec 7, 2012)

Visited this spot some time back and got the impression that they ran a car boot sale or something similar. So much stuff strewn all around and in a garage, more than normal domestic needs, some of it still in the original packing.
Is the 80's jag still in the driveway?


----------



## mookster (Dec 7, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I can imagine what it was like in summer, one huge mass of stinging nettles at a guess? I think we had it easy compared to when you went.



Head height!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 8, 2012)

stunning, simply stunning


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 8, 2012)

Want...And....Need!

Very nice indeed, just when it looked liked 'year of the derphouse' was coming to an end, this gem re-surfaces


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 8, 2012)

ZerO81 said:


> Want...And....Need!
> 
> Very nice indeed, just when it looked liked 'year of the derphouse' was coming to an end, this gem re-surfaces



what he said ^^^^

would love to see this more than any other I've seen recently (well this and diary keepers)


----------



## Ladyhayles (Dec 8, 2012)

Visited this place a while ago and had to wait outside while everyone carried on as it was making me feel like I was going to vomit! That wasn't helped by someone opening the fridge.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 8, 2012)

Ladyhayles said:


> Visited this place a while ago and had to wait outside while everyone carried on as it was making me feel like I was going to vomit! That wasn't helped by someone opening the fridge.



I was warned not to open the fridge - I still opened it though


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 9, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> what he said ^^^^
> 
> would love to see this more than any other I've seen recently (well this and diary keepers)



ditto, need to see this one before its too late


----------



## djrich (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent! I wonder if that Speccy still works.


----------



## Trickysteve (Dec 9, 2012)

Mint pics i think michael liked a borrow...


----------



## UrbexMami (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! In both this report and the original, that you have quoted. It's a heartbreaking story. It wasn't until I realised that Kingsley was the same age as my daughter now, and then I cried (I don't think the cider helped that though).
Thank you so much for the beautiful reports x


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 10, 2012)

As a bee keeper this place is a dream for me, no matter how old that honey is, it still will be edible.


----------



## danXX20 (Dec 18, 2012)

amazing, I find it hard to believe that so much stuff remains. looks like a dream place to visit.


----------



## mookster (Dec 18, 2012)

sheep2405 said:


> As a bee keeper this place is a dream for me, no matter how old that honey is, it still will be edible.



I won't lie, I was tempted to try it....


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely love residential reports where you can see old photos!
& that teddy is so eerie, would love to have had the opportunity.


----------



## Stussy (Dec 20, 2012)

Cracking report and pics!


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Dec 21, 2012)

Gorgeous! Let's hope it stays that way!


----------

